# Pathogenic parasites.



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing

My limited knowledge.......pathogenic parasites. as flws

1.Ectoparasites.......is defined as parasites that lives on the outer suface of the host for example on the water,mucus,fins,gills or beneath the sclae.

2.Endoparasites is defined as parasites that lives inside the host,for expample in the liver,kidney,gut,blood or other tissues in the body an fins.

3.Protozoa is group of microscopic single celled organisms........most of them are free living but some are important disease.......causing parasites and may be strain specific.

4.A fungus is a simple organism formely regarded as a plant lacks of green pigment,chlorophyll.they live either as saprophytes or as parasites of plants or fiish.some species infect and cause diease in fish

5.Bacteria is a group of microorganisms all of which lack a distinct nuclear membrance and is considered more primitive than animal and plant cells and have a cell wall of unqique coposition .........genearally they range in size of between 0.5 micro to 5 micro........amongst the many parasites bacteria.....some cause diease by producing poisons(endotoxin or exotoxin).

6.Virus is a minute particle that in capable ofreplication only within living cells......viruses are too small to be visiable with a light microscope and too small yo be trappefd by filters.....each consisyts of a nucleic acid surrounded by a prootein shell.


it is is important to know and understand the different parasites and how they work


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

are bacteria and viruses considerd parasites?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Parasitism are classified based on their interactions with their hosts and on their life cycles.



darb said:


> are bacteria and viruses considerd parasites?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

everything that I have read about fish disease/illness classes them as either parasitic, viral, fungal or bacterial.

your identification of them all as "parasitic" confuses and contradicts existing reputable information.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

From what I have also read Parasites can be divided into five categories namely the protozoa,fungi,worms,bacteria and viruses.....no sure where I am contradicting your existing reputable info



darb said:


> everything that I have read about fish disease/illness classes them as either parasitic, viral, fungal or bacterial.
> 
> your identification of them all as "parasitic" confuses and contradicts existing reputable information.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

right, but you are referring bacteria/virus/fungus as parasites which to someone that doesn't have knowledge of disease will simply confuse the matter.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My understanding, from a long time ago, is that bacteria are independent organisms that can act as parasites.

Bacteria - Are independent living organisms found everywhere on earth. Some can live inside a host either providing a benefit, or having a negative impact. We, as humans, require bacteria for survival.

Viruses - Are nothing more than a bag of DNA. They remain "inactive" until they come in contact with a cell with a compatible protein structure on its cell wall. I.E. when an H1N1 Rhino virus (cold or flu) comes in contact with the cells in the throat. It will inject its DNA into the cell, thus using the cell's ability to reproduce to replicate itself. This is when you get a cold/flu and when you sneeze or wipe a runny nose it will spread, waiting for another host. I guess this does make it a parasite. 


Steve


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a link to an excellent and concise article on the identification and treatment of parasites from the University of Florida.

It is also downloadable in PDF format near the top left corner.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

That link has great info and been using it as references too....good to share info with members.



darb said:


> here is a link to an excellent and concise article on the identification and treatment of parasites from the University of Florida.
> 
> It is also downloadable in PDF format near the top left corner.


----------

